# Define Ne from your perspective.



## LetsHarmonize (May 29, 2014)

Hi SJ's! I want to know what your personal thoughts about your tertiary or inferior Ne function are. Here are some questions to consider:


What are the strenghts and weaknesses of your Ne?
Does your Ne ever seem uncontrollable or untamed? And if so, do you try to keep it on a leash so that it doesn't undermine your Si function?
What do you think of Ne-doms?
Feel free to provide examples or add your own questions as you see fit.


----------



## izebize (Jan 31, 2012)

Strengths: basically those listed in the Ne-descriptions - able to come up with new solutions, seeing patterns, etc. I also attribute my real-life goofiness and sense of humour to Ne (though I may be wrong).
(Also, whenever I'm outside and bored - like waiting for the bus - I look at the clouds and try to let my imagination run free. Then I'll recognize different shapes, objects, people, or even whole scenes in them. Same with wallpapers or floor tiles. I know my INFP friend did this a lot too. Is that more Ne or Si? If it's the former, then it's another strength I'm happy about ) 

Weaknesses (also, question #2): when I get stressed, my Ne starts to run wild and I imagine worst case scenarios about the problem I'm stressing about. This can be paralyzing, and I try to control it, but it's really hard.

Ne-doms: if they are mature enough, they're fine. I don't like the manic or ADHD-types. Ne-aux is much better (because of the general introversion).


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Ne is the FUNction for me lol.
I use it usually for seeing patterns and connecting things in conversations,for predicting people's reactions,coming up with lies,coming up with rhymes,jokes and similar as well as entertaining myself when when I'm basically doing nothing,like during a long car trip when Si gets boring.

The bad thing is that it sometimes sees possibilities everywhere.For example,I can figure out ways to relate to every mbti type,every function and similar.I can ignore it for a while and settle on one thing that makes most sense,but eventually I'll get all restless and curious and I'll have to go check again.
It also makes me a bit paranoid and prone to hypochondria at times,but I'm always aware of what's real and what's not so it goes away quickly.

Ne doms and aux can be fun,but it's too much Ne for my taste,too much talking about what's for me random weirdness and mentioning unrelated stuff,some of them just can't stop talking because there's never really end for them since everything's connected to something else.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

LetsHarmonize said:


> Hi SJ's! I want to know what your personal thoughts about your tertiary or inferior Ne function are. Here are some questions to consider:
> 
> 
> What are the strenghts and weaknesses of your Ne?
> ...


1) It's a negative experience. Ne can run away with negative possibilities.
2) It can get crazy, but it can always be controlled.
3) Awesome.


----------



## Amine (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm not an SJ but I figure it couldn't hurt to contribute briefly.

What we should expect is as follows:

ISxJs with inferior Ne should basically be the "straight" type. I'm not talking about sexuality, but they are basically in line, and they are rule followers. They don't get "too crazy" with ideas. They don't have high affinities for the bizarre, esoteric, or controversial. Someone with Ne in the 1 or 2 spot will seek new experiences with a great curiosity and openness. You'll rarely see an ISxJ who is aching to try psychedelic drugs or listen to the latest in art-house electro-prog or whatever. They are much more traditional people. It is not necessarily that they like anything that is mainstream, it is more that they like what is tried and true.

A fair amount of movies and TV shows are based on the dynamic between people with dominant Pe and inferior Pe. ExxP meets IxxJ - hilarity ensues. One of them is all freewheeling and crazy, the other is dutiful but straight-edge and irritable. The Odd Couple, Kenny Vs. Spenny, I Love Lucy, Blue Streak, even Breaking Bad. Seriously, like half the shows out there have this dynamic.


----------



## something987 (Jul 20, 2014)

Living dead said:


> Ne is the FUNction for me lol.
> I use it usually for seeing patterns and connecting things in conversations,for predicting people's reactions,coming up with lies,coming up with rhymes,jokes and similar as well as entertaining myself when when I'm basically doing nothing,like during a long car trip when Si gets boring.
> 
> The bad thing is that it sometimes sees possibilities everywhere.For example,I can figure out ways to relate to every mbti type,every function and similar.I can ignore it for a while and settle on one thing that makes most sense,but eventually I'll get all restless and curious and I'll have to go check again.
> ...


smh I thought we were friends


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Ksilva said:


> smh I thought we were friends


Don't worry,Ne isn't fully experienced over the internet XD
Jk,Ne is one of my favourite dominant functions in others.It's only annoying when a person is talking about something you don't know or care about.It's still more understandable than Ni though:tongue:


----------

